# Other Pets > Birds >  You have got to be kidding

## SPJ

Rabbits have nothing on doves.
She is now laying more eggs. It's only been 5 weeks since the last 2 hatched.

Here is the first one laid tonight. The second should come by tomorrow night.

Anyone interested in CB doves?

----------


## Shadera

Wow, doves will double clutch??  You need to add dove to the dinner menu.   :ROFL:

----------


## SPJ

Turns out they will lay 2 eggs every 5 to 6 weeks after the last eggs hatch.
That means I could be looking at a dozen babies a year from this pair.  :Surprised:

----------


## joepythons

> Wow, doves will double clutch??  You need to add dove to the dinner menu.


Mmm  :Hungry:  :Hungry: 




> Turns out they will lay 2 eggs every 5 to 6 weeks after the last eggs hatch.
> That means I could be looking at a dozen babies a year from this pair.


Steve see above comment lol

----------


## kjhowland

Tastes like chicken

----------


## SPJ

> Mmm 
> 
> Steve see above comment lol


Check your mailbox. There might be a package heading your way.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Shadera

Hmm, let's see.  Dainty french omelettes, roasted squab..   :ROFL:

----------


## joepythons

> Check your mailbox. There might be a package heading your way.


Steve where is my omelete  :Sad: .It never arrived and i am starving  :Weirdface:  :ROFL:

----------


## Calift

Where are you located?  :Cool:

----------


## mooingtricycle

steve i so want a dove from you  :Very Happy:

----------


## frankykeno

You could always get one of the egg eating snakes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## spottysnake

I might be interested in one or two as pets in about a year. haha can I contact you then? where are you located? I'm concerned about inbreeding though, I know people who breed for colors often breed very closely related animals, and I want pets, so I would want none of that. Are your pairs totally unrelated?

----------


## SPJ

My breeding pair is unrelated but any of their babies would be sibs so I would not recommend getting a male/female pair unless you have unrelated animals to pair them up with, keep them seperated to avoid breeding, or only get one as a pet.

----------

